
Japan faces extinction in 1000 years - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/world/population-clock-shows-japan-faces-extinction-in-1000-years-20120513-1ykh7.html
======
dazzawazza
To be clear, the Japanese face 'extinction'. The lumps of rock called Japan
will still exist and though they may no longer be called Japan in one thousand
years.

Does anyone really care about these things? Granted there is the tipping point
where there aren't enough young to pay for/ look after the old (usually
natural immigration can fix this). Other than that does it really matter? The
useful genes that reside in the Japanese population will have made it out by
then anyway.

I seem to remember that the Europeans have ~500 years. As a European I don't
feel threatened or moved by this.

~~~
rsanchez1
They certainly don't seem to care. They're more willing to give up the
political entity of Japan than open the borders to immigration. To be fair,
it's 1000 years in the future so maybe in a few hundred years they'll change
their mind, but for now no one cares.

------
bsphil
If their birth rates continue to decline for 1000 years. They've got a lot of
time for that to adjust.

